# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps How to insert data from one table to an empty table

## sahanai mishra

How will you create one table (target table) from another table (source table). The target table should be empty after creation.
How to insert data from one table to an empty table

----------


## csharp.prem

try this

create table targetTableName [(columnname,columnname)] as select columnname,columnname from sourcetablename where 1 = 2

this will create a target table without taking any record.

Now to enter data from one table to another 
insert into newtablename select columnname,columnname from oldtablename






> How will you create one table (target table) from another table (source table). The target table should be empty after creation.
> How to insert data from one table to an empty table

----------

